# treatment ectopic pregnancy/salpingectomy



## sknapp56 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a physician who performed a laparoscopic right salpingectomy for ectopic pregancy. 
The patient stated she had a tubal ligation in 2008. The physician noted the tubes to be patent and then removed the left tube also. Would it be appropriate to bill the 59151 with modifier RT and then the 58661 with modifier LT? My other option would be to bill the 59151 with the modifier 22.  Also what diagnosis would I use for the left salpingectomy?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

You will want to bill the ectopic on the right side and the ligation on the left side.  They will have different diagnosis codes.  It does not matter that she stated she had a tubal ligation before, it obviously failed.


----------

